# Feelings about wearing light...



## ebojones (Nov 9, 2014)

Have you been told by anyone in authority from your lodge that you were wearing your light too much, such as a cap, shirt, ring, or anything that bear the square, and compass? IMHO a light should not be put under a bucket. Older gent in my lodge don't think we should wear light on a regular basis. When we have public events/charitable functions he doesn't wear ANYTHING with masonic emblem and feel we shouldn't either. I haven't said anything opposing as he is our leader.......(hint hint) Input please.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 9, 2014)

I feel it is personal choice, though I definitely think some Brothers go over-the-top. I don't wear "a lot" of advertising, but that's my choice.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## nixxon2000 (Nov 9, 2014)

trysquare said:


> I feel it is personal choice, though I definitely think some Brothers go over-the-top. I don't wear "a lot" of advertising, but that's my choice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


I agree. Unless there is a reason to hide in your community (like a old fashioned catholic priest) I'd represent.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 9, 2014)

I only wear my ring and occasionally a *single* lapel pin (usually the double headed eagle or triple tau).


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Nov 10, 2014)

A long time ago I read a book about a rag picker.  To help the reader remember the story, the reader was advised was to take tiny piece of rag and use a small safety pin to attach it under your collar where no one else would see it.  The wearer was the only person who would know it was there.  The rag was kept secret.  There was a reason for this.  Masons today have almost completely lost the knowledge of secrecy.  They do not know it's use, or it's value. 
He who has ears, let him hear.


----------



## MarkR (Nov 10, 2014)

So we don't recruit, and tell people "2 Be 1 Ask 1," live in a society where most people no longer know a Mason, then tell the brothers not to represent.  How are those good men to find us to ask?  Or are you happy to watch us continue to fade into irrelevance, while people wonder if the Masons are still around?


----------



## phulseapple (Nov 10, 2014)

Have you asked this gentleman why he feels this way?  It would be a perfect way to open up a conversation.  He may give you something to think about, and you may do the same for him.  In my lodge anyway, the older guys love to talk to the younger guys about how things were done back in the day.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 10, 2014)

trysquare said:


> I feel it is personal choice, though I definitely think some Brothers go over-the-top. I don't wear "a lot" of advertising, but that's my choice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


I totally agree. I wear my ring at all times because I'm proud of being a Mason.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Nov 10, 2014)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> A long time ago I read a book about a rag picker.  To help the reader remember the story, the reader was advised was to take tiny piece of rag and use a small safety pin to attach it under your collar where no one else would see it.  The wearer was the only person who would know it was there.  The rag was kept secret.  There was a reason for this.  Masons today have almost completely lost the knowledge secrecy.  They do not know it's use, or it's value.
> He who has ears, let him hear.



Please define "knowledge secrecy".


----------



## Chaz (Nov 10, 2014)

I almost always wear my ring, more so, as a reminder to myself than an outward sign of my affiliation. I can't recall anyone paying much attention to it honestly.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Nov 10, 2014)

JohnnyFlotsam said:


> Please define "knowledge secrecy".


It was supposed to read "knowledge of secrecy".  I have corrected the original post.  Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Nov 10, 2014)

I am really low key. A comfort ring and the working tools are barely visible. I have a S & C key chain that sometimes hangs out in the open.

I don't mind hamming it up at masonic functions where a dress code is not a factor however I wouldn't get all 'lit' up to go pick up some milk on a Saturday.


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Nov 10, 2014)

I've never heard the use of rings, lapel pins, etc., referred to as "light". I was under the impression that masonic light refers to something else entirely. I would find it odd to interpret it as such, especially in the degrees.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Nov 10, 2014)

jamie.guinn said:


> I've never heard the use of rings, lapel pins, etc., referred to as "light". I was under the impression that masonic light refers to something else entirely. I would find it odd to interpret it as such, especially in the degrees.


...see the light by which masons work...

Some make the jump to the symbols we wear in the form of pins etc represents to be that light.

I personally do not make that reference to the symbols on my ring. I refer to them for what they are.


----------



## ebojones (Nov 10, 2014)

I too only wear a ring that is not very noticable unless you are really looking at it. I would love to have that sit down talk (whenever) we finally have a meeting. My studing consist of getting with other worthy brothers from another lodge to get an understanding of what we were supposed to get as E.A and F.C . Haven't had those lectures yet through my lodge. I believe a man is limited to what he limit himself to. We recently had a school supply givaway and the brothers were told not to wear the shirts that the lodge issued to them because that would be entirely too much display of light. Although I, and the two brothers that were raised at the same time have not and will not be issued shirts. I'm in this for the long hawl, but sometimes it gets frustrating when there is so much less than as opposed to getting all we can get. No mouth to ear at all.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 10, 2014)

Chaz said:


> I almost always wear my ring, more so, as a reminder to myself than an outward sign of my affiliation. I can't recall anyone paying much attention to it honestly.


Same here. But if someone noticed my ring and wanted to know about Masonry I would be glad to talk to him.


----------



## Chaz (Nov 10, 2014)

Warrior1256 said:


> Same here. But if someone noticed my ring and wanted to know about Masonry I would be glad to talk to him.



While I was living in Texas I had Masonic plates on my car and they helped start conversations with both brothers and those interested in the craft.


----------



## ebojones (Nov 10, 2014)

I just dont see what the big deal is with us wearing anything masonic. I personally am not ashamed, and I think with the membership declining as we were told this weekend at Mid Winter Session , I dont know how someone would be inclined to ask about Masonry if nobody owns it.


----------



## ebojones (Nov 10, 2014)

Warrior1256 said:


> Same here. But if someone noticed my ring and wanted to know about Masonry I would be glad to talk to him.


Exactly.... How else would others identify us, and give us the chance to talk casually. Without revealing of course. MWPHGLOT has rolled out an empliment allowing us to strike up talks with friends, and what would be deemed as worthy potentials instead of waiting to be asked.


----------



## Morris (Nov 10, 2014)

ebojones said:


> I too only wear a ring that is not very noticable unless you are really looking at it. I would love to have that sit down talk (whenever) we finally have a meeting. My studing consist of getting with other worthy brothers from another lodge to get an understanding of what we were supposed to get as E.A and F.C . Haven't had those lectures yet through my lodge. I believe a man is limited to what he limit himself to. We recently had a school supply givaway and the brothers were told not to wear the shirts that the lodge issued to them because that would be entirely too much display of light. Although I, and the two brothers that were raised at the same time have not and will not be issued shirts. I'm in this for the long hawl, but sometimes it gets frustrating when there is so much less than as opposed to getting all we can get. No mouth to ear at all.



Did you mean to use the word "issued"?  Seems odd to be issued masonic apparel. You walk in our lodge with cash and walk out with whatever is there. 

My wife purchased me a hat the other day on Amazon. I for sure won't be asking someone's permission to wear it.  Then again, there's no one I actually have to ask. 

Also, I've never considered apparel as light. Maybe this intertwined way of thinking is at the foundation of the brother's thinking. As previously stated, just open dialogue about it and see what shakes out.


----------



## ebojones (Nov 11, 2014)

Morris said:


> Did you mean to use the word "issued"?  Seems odd to be issued masonic apparel. You walk in our lodge with cash and walk out with whatever is there.
> 
> My wife purchased me a hat the other day on Amazon. I for sure won't be asking someone's permission to wear it.  Then again, there's no one I actually have to ask.
> 
> Also, I've never considered apparel as light. Maybe this intertwined way of thinking is at the foundation of the brother's thinking. As previously stated, just open dialogue about it and see what shakes out.


Yes sir I did mean issued. They were issued shirts by the lodge that were paid for by the members in their initial application fees. The 3 of us didn't receive any as of yet, but I personally am having one made along with a hoodie, and will definately will be wearing one or the other at the upcoming food drive before Thanksgiving. The other brothers also got gloves, but we had to purchase ours even after being told we would receive them through our lodge. Everything may just be on backorder


----------



## acjohnson53 (Oct 16, 2016)

I've noticed on some cooking shows that there are a lot of Brothers wearing their rings and displaying it proudly. I am honorerd to display what I represent?
/G\


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 16, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> I've noticed on some cooking shows that there are a lot of Brothers wearing their rings and displaying it proudly. I am honorerd to display what I represent?
> /G\


Same here. I wear my ring at all times.


----------



## Mel Knight (Oct 17, 2016)

I like label pins but prefer to wear them accordingly, I personally wouldn't wear a YR or SR pin in BL.  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 18, 2016)

If you are wearing it to be proud of who you are, have fun.

If you are wearing it to be "noticed" then re-examine why you became a Mason.

Judging by your post and replies, you seem to be here for the right reasons so have fun!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 18, 2016)

Brother_Steve said:


> If you are wearing it to be proud of who you are, have fun.
> 
> If you are wearing it to be "noticed" then re-examine why you became a Mason.


Totally agree.


----------



## jermy Bell (Oct 21, 2016)

I have a hoodie I wear with a large square and compass on the front an 3 degrees on the back. I wear it everywhere and proudly. And to show we are here and I am a proud mason.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 22, 2016)

jermy Bell said:


> I have a hoodie I wear with a large square and compass on the front an 3 degrees on the back. I wear it everywhere and proudly. And to show we are here and I am a proud mason.


Great! The same reason that I wear my rings and shirts.


----------



## The Traveling Man (Nov 15, 2016)

I wear my ring everyday, sometimes 1 on each hand. I wear a chain sometimes. If I'm going to Lodge I'll throw on my earring, watch and bracelet too.

There was a comment about wearing Scottish Rite pins in Blue Lodge. I dont see a problem with it. I wear 3 pins on my tux, my Grand Lodge pin, followed by my Scottish Rite Valley pin, followed by my 14° pin. I'm proud to be a Master Mason, I'm proud to be a Grand Elect Mason, and I'm proud to be a Sublime Prince. I've never heard anything negative about it, mainly just inquiries from Brothers wishing to join the Scottish Rite.


----------



## Michael Schiavello (Nov 17, 2016)

I always have something on me. Always my 14th Degree Scottish Rite ring (very subtle) and one Blue Lodge ring. Also when I work every week (on live TV) I wear my lapel pin. 
When I travel I always wear a Masonic cap, but not a glaring, ugly, in your face one.
I find that wearing something:
a) allows you meet meet Masons out and about who come and say hello
b) opens you to questions from interested people about Freemasonry
c) Also holds your behavior to a higher standard... when I am wearing something with a Masonic logo on it, I feel compelled to act that much better and truly live the teachings of Freemasonry as I feel I am representing the Craft and its way of life


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 17, 2016)

At a recent Agape a visiting Fellow Craft was introducing himself to the table. I realized I had met the young man several years before when he had commented on the pin on my hat. After the meal I reintroduced myself and was enthusiastically informed that our conversation was the reason he joined Masonry.
It doesn't take much "light" to be seen by those searching for it. Perhaps "too much" blinds those same people.


----------

